# Added another gen4 yesterday



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

BBCode (message boards & forums)








What to get next?
Heard great things about the new 21
But to add a 3rd caliber, idk ...
Since i have quite a few 9 hicaps should i get a 19 or a 34?
Or should i start adding shotguns to my collection?
Like the idea of a benelli m3 and loading up some light shells for practice ...

Current collection is the glocks, colt 6920, and zastava ak.

Have some money coming from a car accident
I try to cap spending at $1200 per gun
Another ar aint really an option at least until ammo comes down


----------



## Robert1955 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice picture  I have a Gen 4 G17 on its way. I may add a G19 to my collection but the Subbys are just too small for me to hold comfortably. A Gen 3 G17 will also be on my buy list.


----------



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

Robert1955 said:


> Nice picture  I have a Gen 4 G17 on its way. I may add a G19 to my collection but the Subbys are just too small for me to hold comfortably. A Gen 3 G17 will also be on my buy list.


Try one with a plus 2.

Might have to get a 19 to round out my 9 collection


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'm really sorry, but I can't resist.
Adding more Glocks to your collection is exactly the same as adding more appliances to your house.
You probably have several washers, several driers, several frig's, several stoves, eh ?

Nothing wrong with Glocks. They will give you years of service, just like your appliances.

If a Glock "floats your boat", you should sink.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I'm really sorry, but I can't resist.
> Adding more Glocks to your collection is exactly the same as adding more appliances to your house.
> You probably have several washers, several driers, several frig's, several stoves, eh ?
> 
> ...


Now, that's not very nice.

Glocks float a LOT of people's boats, according to their sales figures. Easy to use for a novice or an expert, simple to maintain or modify, highly rust-resistant, lightweight, super reliable, minimal muzzle flip; popular for defensive use, various types of competitive shooting, and informal target shooting; and perfect for annoying folks who think all firearms should be some kind of a highly polished "Objet d'art", and sport rare wood grips along with a 4-digit price tag.

Nothing sinking around here except the hearts of my competitors and their position on the scoreboard...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I can understand... I collect a lot of Berettas. So, I know what it is like to want a lot of the same thing


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great photo.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Now, that's not very nice.
> 
> Glocks float a LOT of people's boats, according to their sales figures. Easy to use for a novice or an expert, simple to maintain or modify, highly rust-resistant, lightweight, super reliable, minimal muzzle flip; popular for defensive use, various types of competitive shooting, and informal target shooting; and perfect for annoying folks who think all firearms should be some kind of a highly polished "Objet d'art", and sport rare wood grips along with a 4-digit price tag.
> 
> Nothing sinking around here except the hearts of my competitors and their position on the scoreboard...


Ditto. I do not consider myself to be strongly biased towards or against any gun manufacturer, but I freely admit to having preferences. Those are always based upon quality, how the gun fits and works for me, and how I intend to use it... among other factors. People who infer or claim that Glocks are just above plastic trash cans either don't know much about handguns or are so blind that they could see the frame from the slide (or cylinder). Glocks do what they do at least as good, if not better, than most every other defensive/combat handgun out there. Other guns can also be included in this mix, but we're talking Glocks. They're beauty is in their simplicity and the fact that they just flat work.

For the record, I own a number of other companies', including 1911's, so I have a nice assortment from which to choose. But almost always, when I walk out my door, sitting on my strong side is one of my gen3 Glock 23's.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll admit a bias toward the Nines, but I also have a good, solid, used, pre-scratched G23 with new-ish night sights that can be occasionally be found clinging to one of my hips. I even had a G32 once upon a time, and never felt poorly armed when wearing it, either.

As a useful and reliable tool for multiple uses, compact-size Glocks in ANY caliber are hard to beat.
I'd just rather pay the feeding bill for the 9mms... :mrgreen:


----------

